# Full Page ad from 1979



## ehanes7612 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2019)

Im not exactly sure what it says but it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2019)

It's an ad for an airline flying from Paris to New York.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> It's an ad for an airline flying from Paris to New York.



I think ehanes is alluding the Sept 11, 2001 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center twin towers. There's also the connection of Pakistan and the al-Qaeda terrorists, as Osama bin Laden, the leader of al-Qaeda who planned the attack, was killed in Pakistan in 2011.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> I think ehanes is alluding the Sept 11, 2001 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center twin towers. There's also the connection of Pakistan and the al-Qaeda terrorists, as Osama bin Laden, the leader of al-Qaeda who planned the attack, was killed in Pakistan in 2011.



Yes, I understand all that. I was just roughly translating for Ozpaph because he said he didn't know what it said.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, I am also alluding to the fact that we lived in a time where we thought we knew how terrorists worked, that they couldn't adapt (or that our govt could pull off this 'conspiracy'..if you believe in that..I dont, myself). I guess we really didnt want to go there. No one I know had heard about this ad during the time when everyone was becoming hyper aware of the circumstances surrounding 911. I know that this ad would not have been so ominous back in 1979, as it was common for small planes to fly between the towers. There was an obscure fiction book that wrote about the twin towers being attacked with airplanes in 2000. I remember thinking the same thing when I visited NYC in the 80's and 90's but it never occurred to me that the terrorists would actually want to commit suicide, just thought it woukd be accidental or some mentally ill person. I think maybe we all had a certain level of denial with what could happen. After 911 I remember thinking that since it would be difficult to stage another 911, terrorists would start targeting places like cafes, churches, stadiums and malls. I remember mentioning this to someone in 2006 when friends of mine were killed in a mass shooting, to someone who was a very suspicious person, and he just dismissed it because he believed that terrorists wouldn't settle for such soft targets. It's an interesting phenomenon, where our brain wont go with danger...then many of us create demons where they don't actually exist. We are a complicated species...so many elephants in the room.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> It's an ad for an airline flying from Paris to New York.



Thank-you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2019)

Is believing that it's 'right' to murder hundreds of innocent civilians, no matter what the 'cause', not a form of 'mental illness'?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 1, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Is believing that it's 'right' to murder hundreds of innocent civilians, no matter what the 'cause', not a form of 'mental illness'?




gotcha


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2019)

Ominous and heavy with foreboding!


----------

